
A Tale of the Mirror World, Part 6: Total War - doppp
http://www.filfre.net/2017/07/a-tale-of-the-mirror-world-part-6-total-war/
======
lsiebert
Well the Title says it all...no, just kidding.

This is about the fight between Atari and Nintendo for Tetris and the position
of the console, and is a good read.

------
AceJohnny2
Another take about Atari's subsidiary Tengen and the Atari-Nintendo lawsuit is
this wonderful 30minute video by Norman Caruso, the Gaming Historian:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLA_d9q6ySs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLA_d9q6ySs)

Highly recommended to learn about the technical and legal details of the
lawsuit that shaped gaming industry landscape to this day.

Edit: And come to think of it, some of the details and wording in Maher's 2017
article seem pulled straight from Caruso's 2015 video. :\

